# Out of all the bike(s) you've ridden....



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

....which one(s) have left an impression on you?

I'd have to say two bikes for me:

(1) My first bike. It was a Honda XR200R. I bought it from my commanding officer while stationed in Ft. Campbell, KY, and knew just the basics of how to shift. When I took it out for a test ride, I remember stalling it and my C.O. saying, "Are you SURE you know how to ride this??" But I was determined to take that bike around a few blocks, which I did with uneventful results.

It was on this bike that I learned to ride in about an hour, but only because I already knew how to drive a manual tranny-equipped car. Plus, it really helped that my other more experienced dirt-riding buddies were with me. I remember taking overnight camping trips with them in Land Between The Lakes in the rural mountains of Kentucky and just having a blast. With miles and miles of riding trails, one could easily get lost, but you know what they say, "safety in numbers". My buddies all rode Red: XL250, XR500, and XR600; but one had a Kawi KDX200.

I remember this bike fondly (sold it for a street bike) because it was my "first" and I truly learned how to ride by sliding the rear. (In fact, a lot of roadracers like Kenny Roberts keep their skills up by riding little XR100s around the dirt). The other thing I remember about this bike was its invulnerability; it was short of being bulletproof !

(2) My first experience on a suicide shifter. Here's the story:

My g/f and I visited her parents living in Strasburg, ND (Birthplace of Lawrence Welk). Her dad is building a bike that I plan on purchasing in the future. Off the top of my head, it's a rigid (of course) with Pan motor, a 4-speed transmission "off of an old side hack", foot-clutch/suicide shift, springer front end, dual-front brakes (thank goodness), kick-start (ugh), complete with some engine noises we just can't quite figure out.

Needless to say, and in military parlance, it's not FMC or Fully Mission Capable.

So as he was trying to wrench on that bike some more, he gave me the keys to an old rigid he built many years ago.

That particular scoot has an old 1947(?) air-cooled Harley motor called a 4-5 (45 cubic inches, I believe) mated to 3-speed transmission, foot clutch/suicide shift, springer, Z-bars, no front brakes, sissy-bars....well, you get the picture. It's basically an old-school "rat bike".

When I told him if I could watch him shift the bike as he rode up and down the street (I've never ridden such a set-up), he replies, "What? How the hell are you going to learn that way? Just get on and I'll show you !"

Spoken like a tried and true biker, eh?

To make a long story short, it's really not that hard. The only thing that took a bit of getting used to is the foot clutch. It works the opposite of a car clutch in that to make it disengage you have to PRESS DOWN . (Old biker saying: "heel-toe, away you go").

That, and the........uh.........no front brake thing. But lucky for me, Strasburg is sleepy little town with little to no traffic.

[Edit: The Panhead custom is complete. But he's not really ready to part with it....yet....].


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

I have ridden a couple of dirt bikes. I wont be able to tell you which specific ones and i loved the torque on them.:thumbup:

I have ridden different year GSXR600s and a 2003 Honda 954. The last bike i took out for a spin was a 2009 R1.

Now before ever getting on a sport bike other than a 600 i thought that they were extreamly fast and they are. Then I took my buddys 954 out and noticed the difference. It was a hell of a ride except that the bike had a few problems and you could really experience its full potential. I was not too impressed with it.

Now last was the R1, and WOW what a bike.:yikes:
That bike is awesome. It sounds like a beast, rides like a beast and looks like one as well.:thumbup:
I had never riden a 1000cc bike before and i was in complete aw! When i first took off i didnt realize how much power it had. Needless to say it felt like if i had to grip on to the bike a little extra because it seemed as if i was just going to fly off of the bike. The power difference between a 1000cc and a 600cc bike is VERY different and very noticable. I have to say that after riding that bike around then getting on my 600, it just felt like something was missing. Of course i am only talking about straight line here. My 600 feels SO much better handling wise though.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

I think my favorite bike so far was my friends GSXR 750: he has a power commander, high flow filter, aftermarket exhaust, and the 520 sprocket conversion, that thing hauls balls when you get on the throttle! The only time I've ever been *really* scared was when my cousin let me take his Hayabusa around the block. I'm not talking about a city block either, one of our nice 5 mile-out-in-the-middle-of-nowhere-Wisconsin blocks  I was actually scared to give it gas, the front end wants to come up in 1-5 gear it feels like, and the seating position makes you feel like you're in a street legal rocket ship.


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

Out of all of them, my first Harley (Sportster 1200). It was my DD and it was perfect. Not too large to have fun with and not too small that the highway was a pain.

I still miss it once in a while.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

I may have another one to add to my previous list: Honda CBR Repsol. That's my dream bike, my cousin just picked one up for $7000, and I'm so fricken jealous! I asked him if I could take it for a spin, and he said as long as I avoid the twisty roads until the rain clears all the gravel out.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Kawasaki H-1B 500 Mach III bought new in late '71 at the Navy Exchange on base in the Philippines. Drove it in the Philippines, then shipped it to Okinawa and drove it there. Shipped it back to the States after Okinawa and my brother bought it. 

Two-stroke triple; It had plenty of power, but not much else. Quite a beast for the day. :yikes:


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm not so sure I could list them all I've owned or even ridden.


Past favs incl:

1. '82 Honda XR80. I drove that thing who knows how many miles in dirt/woods/trails and it performed perfectly for 30+ years with only oil changes and basic maintenance.
Tires and oil, kick, keep thrashing in the woods. I just sold it a few years ago to a buddy who still uses it as a pit-bike.

2. '61 BMW R50S, 1 of 1634 produced. High-reving (for the time) hot 500cc motor and 100+ mph
6v lighting and drum brakes, not impressive LOL.

3. '98 R1100R Sporty, fast, good riding position - totaled when a 100 lb dog and I try to share the same space in time.

Not sure I'll ever sell my '67 BMW + '52 Steib (BMW Spezial) sidecar. 
They are just getting too rare, the sidecar that is - the bike is not anything special ('butterhead' era).

I'm loving my HD Nightster (1200 Sportster), first bike a month in I feel like keeping forever.
It's great, no plastic, easy to work on, and could just be restored ad-infinitum.
Keeper.
My parents ride his and her Softails (my dad is eyeing a new bagger) but to me the Sportster is the quintessential Harley Davidson.
Since 1957.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

Update: I think this bike may be my favorite so far: my new-to-me F4i. This thing is amazingly quick for a 600, got the wheel up in second unintentionally while bringing it home! i didn't get to take any of my friend's or cousin's bikes on any twisty roads, but the F4i has already logged over 400 miles since I brought it home two days ago! At least 30 of them have been through crazy twisty roads, and it was a complete blast.


----------



## 3beemers (Nov 1, 2008)

A Honda 50cc gave me many years of yoyful rides. A Honda XL 175 to explore the mountainous roads in Asia. A BMW K100 RS enabled me to join Three Flags Classic (ride from Los Angeles-Texas-Mexico-Canada-Los Angeles) and back to work the next day. Two R100RS to commute to work and weekend rides. And now a 2008 K1200S that gives me the youthful energy to an old man's body. Riding motorcycles I thought would end when I am close to retirement. Instead it became my inspiration to keep my body in better shape to enable me to ride for many more years to come. While my friend's health and lifestyle are suffering, they normally ask how I do it. My answer is my passion - MOTORCYCLE...unfortunately they cannot understand.


----------



## bmwKbiker (Nov 5, 2006)

LMC said:


> Kawasaki H-1B 500 Mach III


I still love my 1998 K1200RS, it was a top of line motorcycle when it first came out.

*Kawasaki H-1B 500 Mach III*
That is the _other one_. Talk about a crouch rocket. 
The one I rode wasn't in prefect shape and I was pretty new to riding. 
I think this bike was actually overpowered given the brake, tire and chassis technology of the day.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

bmwKbiker said:


> I still love my 1998 K1200RS, it was a top of line motorcycle when it first came out.
> 
> *Kawasaki H-1B 500 Mach III*
> That is the _other one_. Talk about a crouch rocket.
> ...


Yep -- sometimes I wonder that I am still alive... :rofl:


----------



## bmwKbiker (Nov 5, 2006)

LMC said:


> Yep -- sometimes I wonder that I am still alive... :rofl:


Ditto
Good thing I didn't have more opportunities to ride it. 
Given my ridding experience and age back then, I had no business being on that beast.


----------



## T-race (Oct 3, 2009)

Came to bimmerfest after car info, and found motorcycles too!
Been riding 15 years starting with an '87 Virago 750 that wasn't keeping up with the sportbikes. that lasted about two weeks (dog-o-matic). Then got an '89 race prepped Katana, took it to the track and got hooked on racing (was the only girl out there of 225 racers), meanwhile bought a '95 Electroglide Classic to ride with my Harley pals (loved it! Best Harley EVER and I rode a lot of different models) and a CR125 to ride with my dirt pals (not enough low end torque for steep hills even for my 118 pounds, but after I broke my back on it, that was enough of 3D riding, sorry Jeremy McG), got a used HD Heritage I made $4K on, then started into the F's: F2, F3 (RIP), and F4i, then the Gixxers: Papa Bear 03 GXSR 1000 (great bike, best sportbike seat ever, but a little far reach) , then the famous Mamma Bear 04 GSXR 750 (tall and felt limited in speed) and finally, the bike I still have a 2005 GSXR1000 = the perfect sportbike (Baby Bear, its juuust right) 160hp, light on its feet, low to the ground and you feel like you can go faster and faster. Love it! My favorite of all of them. Didn't have a need to get any other since, especially since they added pork and pipe. Oh, and I have my grandpa's '63 Honda C-102 waiting for a magic ignition key to show up.


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

My first ride was a mini-bike when I was very young. I crashed pretty quickly...and that was what my parents thought was the end of my riding days. I got into racing motocross. My first bike...a YZ-80...that probably left the biggest impression.

Over the years, I had 3 YZ-80s, a YZ-125 and a YZ-250. Loved them all to death...


----------



## mlinkibikr (Mar 27, 2007)

My favorite is my current - 2003 K1200RS. But the one that I had the most passion about (love / hate) was my Honda VTR1000 "Superhawk". It was my first "sport" bike after years of heavier, bigger bikes, and it was all kinds of fun in the twisty roads of Northern California. But I never could quite cleanup the fuel delivery - handicapped by my Two Brothers full system and the California's unique CARB requirements and my own mechanical limitations when it came to adjusting and shimming needles in those cars.

I sold it when I moved to the long straight road of Texas. Better for it to stay in the terrain which best suited it.


----------



## Marine5302 (Sep 13, 2009)

Wow, this is tough......

Fastest & smoothest = 99 Honda CBR1100XX (Blackbird)
Most flickable = 2006 Kawi ZX-6R (current)
Best tourer = 2006 Harley Road Glide (sold when Harley brought back the FLSTC)
Best bar hopper = 2007 Harley Softail Custom (current) slammed with 16" apes and other goodies
Best standard = 1983 Yamaha Maxim (had that YICS (Yamaha Ignition Control system) that screamed once you went past 5000 RPM)


----------

